# my bf didn't call me for a week.



## kerialewis (May 24, 2013)

i have been in a relationship with this guy for almost two years,we love each other very an try as much as possible to spend quality time together..we use to talk,and text  constantly until he change suddenly and stop calling me only send me message i find it kind of weird,bc he's this kind of person who would rather talk over the phone instead of messaging me,but he have change a whole alot lately i really dont know why.i tried talking to him but i'm still not getting anything out of him,,so i become the one who usually call him,last week we had an argument and we haven't talk since ..usually when we have argument the next day he would call me saying he's 'sorry' ,an we would talk it over,,but this time he hang up on me and never call or text me ..i am so confuse right now i don't what to do or how to deal with this..help please


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2013)

I know you've said you tried, but you have to talk to him. I have no idea whats going on his head and it seems you don't either. If he won't communicate, he may be giving up on the relationship. You either have to show him that you aren't willing to give up, or you have to end it. Thats just my opinion, and I hope you don't take it the wrong way. If its been 2 years and this is how he's treating you, it sounds like he's already moved on.


----------



## kerialewis (May 25, 2013)

come to think of it, i should probably let go, it's hard for me but it doesn't make any sense, because it seems like i am the only one who is trying to make make it work and he don't give a damn.....thanks for your advice @playedinloops......i appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 31, 2013)

The relationship has lasted for 2 years. If he suddenly treats you this way, maybe he's letting go of the relationship. As hard as it is, I think you should seriously find a way to talk to him. If he refuses to talk to you, it's time to let go of this relationship. I've been there.


----------



## nikky (Jun 6, 2013)

Its gonna be hard but let it go. no one deserves to be treated like that. he is showing all the signs of a cheater. move on dint let him disrespect you like that. ur worth more than that.


----------



## Xonabila (Jun 27, 2013)

I was in a relationship for a year and the same thing happened to me, he didnt text or call for two weeks I was the one calling and sometimes he wuldnt answer or even call back, I was the one always trying and bla bla bla well I broke up with him cuz one person cant keep a Relationship and if this guy isnt scared to lose u then he doesnt deserve u


----------

